# Deleted Disk drives UpperFilters, cant start computer.



## Nariew (Jul 22, 2012)

hey guys, this is my first post so Im not sure if this is the right place to put it. So the problem is that I was trying to get my cd/dvd rom to appear again by deleting the upperfilters from: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} but instead I accidentally deleted the upperfilters from: {4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} which is for disk drives, now when I boot my computer, it goes into startup repair, but that never fixes the problem, Ive tried doing a system restore but that didnt work. please help. Im using windows 7.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Choosing "Last Known Good Configuration" (instead of Safe Mode) from the advanced startup options may do the trick. It should use a previous backup of the registry when it was last working okay (ie before you messed it up!):

Using Last Known Good Configuration


----------



## Nariew (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply pip22, Ive tried it but it wont go into the options page.. it just keeps booting up and goes to the startup repair screen. how do I fix this? or is there any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Try putting in the windows 7 install dvd, booting to that, and hitting repair my computer


----------



## Nariew (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, thanks for the reply, I re-installed windows 7, works now  but now the problem is that I cant see my DVD Rom under devices, and in device manager.. it boots up start up disks though, like windows boot cd's.. dont know how to fix this.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try removing the correct filters again.

Try the Auto fix below

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## Nariew (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey man, tried it still doesn't work :\ any other suggestions?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the model number of the drive?

Is the drive still not listed in Device Manager?

When running the Microsoft Fix-it tool after completing was there any details provided?

If you manually browse to the correct registry key are the filters listed there?


----------



## Nariew (Jul 22, 2012)

Im not sure what model number the drive is, and no the drive isnt listed, I can get the DVD/CD-ROM Drives tab to show but its not there. After the fix it tool it says "Device Not Found" Yes iv done that and deleted the filters but still nothing. Iv checked the cable and everything, they seem to be plugged in, and also the drive shows up in my BIOS and it runs the windows 7 boot disk.


----------



## Nariew (Jul 22, 2012)

The model is dvr-115dbk pioneer


----------



## Mvamorim (Apr 13, 2013)

Nariew said:


> hey guys, this is my first post so Im not sure if this is the right place to put it. So the problem is that I was trying to get my cd/dvd rom to appear again by deleting the upperfilters from: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} but instead I accidentally deleted the upperfilters from: {4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} which is for disk drives, now when I boot my computer, it goes into startup repair, but that never fixes the problem, Ive tried doing a system restore but that didnt work. please help. Im using windows 7.


I got this same problem after deleting the upperfilter for diskdrivers. Tried everything I could imagine to restore the boot but nothing worked at all. Tried to restore to a valid point, not worked, it said that i dont have any valid point to restore to, i think because the drive is not identifiable anymore. Tried to restore via bootrec, same thing. Tried to restore via startup repair, not worked. I still can access my files trhough the cmd. I tried to reinstall windows on another partiton not worked! I dont know what else i could do, is there a way to access my original windows registry and try to put back those values that i removed? Every solution i look on the internet are those to restore startup problems.


----------

